# [Merged - login problem threads] Is there a way to stay signed on? [answer =  clear your cookies]



## Jago (Sep 22, 2016)

Hoy Folks,

So ever since The Crash, I'm experiencing a strange error when logging into the site using my mobile phone. I do _not_ use Tapatalk: I login directly, and haven't had an issue before.

However now, when I login (I'm using the Google Chrome mobile browser), it confirms that my login was successful, displays the little "Click this if you are not automatically taken back" icon, I'm automatically brought back to where I was before I logged in ... and am not logged in. No matter how many times I try, it states that my login was successful but then clearly shows that I am not logged in. Ergo, I cannot post from my mobile like this, and frankly I prefer the actual site as opposed to using Tapatalk.

I'm not experiencing this issue at all on a computer, solely on my phone.



Has anyone else experienced this, or know what's going on here?


----------



## Satyrn (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm on a tablet. 

it'll let me log in, but I don't stay logged in as I should with the Remember Me option selected.


----------



## Jago (Sep 22, 2016)

Satyrn said:


> I'm on a tablet.
> 
> it'll let me log in, but I don't stay logged in as I should with the Remember Me option selected.




That's actually been happening to me on my Home Laptop, go figure. Again, through Chrome.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 23, 2016)

*Contacting Adminstrator*

Is there any way to contact an administrator?

The new site will not allow me to stay logged in and I keep losing massive rewrites because of it.

I have already lost everything I had previously created and now I am continually losing new information everyday.

This is highly disappointing to say the least!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2016)

To say the least!

There's the Meta forum for general technical queries. My email address is linked at the bottom of every page for other stuff.

Bear in mind, though, as the announcement at the top of the page says, we have just recovered from a big database issue and are in the process of repairing a lot of stuff. We've been down for five days! That's on the (long) list of repairs. 

I'll move this to Meta for you.


----------



## Jago (Sep 23, 2016)

*Google Chrome NOT ALLOWING LOGIN*

So, interesting development.

I was all of a sudden not able to login at all using Google Chrome. I am on Firefox right now, and it works fine, but Chrome was doing the same thing I described in the thread for Mobile Devices: Logging me in, saying I was logged in, and then showing me in all my not-logged-in glory.

Something is wrong in the way Chrome is interacting with EnWorld.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 23, 2016)

For you, maybe.  I logged in via Chrome today just fine.

What version are you using?  What browser pluglins and extensions do you have, if any?


----------



## Jago (Sep 23, 2016)

Version is 53.0.2785.116 m

No Plug-Ins, my only Extensions are DropBox, Google Docs, and Google Play.

This is now happening on both my Mobile Chrome Browser and my home browser, so I'm not entirely sure what's going on here. I even was able to login using Explorer on my Work Laptop: Chrome is the only browser that causes this error.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2016)

Try clearing your cookies.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2016)

Try clearing your cookies and trying again.


----------



## Jago (Sep 23, 2016)

And of course, the simplest answer is probably the correct one. Cleared Cookies, looks like Login is working and I'm not getting that weird bit of getting logged out every 5 minutes.

Cheers, Morrus!


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you for the response. Hopefully this has a simple solution.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2016)

Try clearing your cookies. That seems to have worked for most people.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 23, 2016)

I was having similar issues with my Macbook. The site was signing me out every few minutes and I was losing information that I had typed, as the site would crash when asking me to log in then redirect back to post.


----------



## CTurbo (Sep 24, 2016)

*Is there a way to stay signed on?*

I repeatedly have to re-sign on after just a few minutes even when I leave my browser up. It's very annoying. None of the other dozen or so forums I've been a part of have done this. I've searched through the settings, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2016)

CTurbo said:


> I repeatedly have to re-sign on after just a few minutes even when I leave my browser up. It's very annoying. None of the other dozen or so forums I've been a part of have done this. I've searched through the settings, but couldn't find anything.




Clear your cookies.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2016)

MacConnell said:


> I was having similar issues with my Macbook. The site was signing me out every few minutes and I was losing information that I had typed, as the site would crash when asking me to log in then redirect back to post.




By your use of the past tense, can I assume that this is now fixed for you?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 27, 2016)

Morrus said:


> By your use of the past tense, can I assume that this is now fixed for you?




I'm in MacConnell's caravan game, and things are pretty much back to normal, so my guess is, yes, it's fixed. But just to be sure, I'll ask him  
(We're good friends in real life.)


EDIT: I texted him, and he said yes, he can now stay logged in / his problem has been fixed


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes everything appears to be functioning as before. Thanks.


----------

